# erciyes



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Its maybe OT, but I have to say it.

I left another forum, because one freak pissed me off. I hoped to find here talks about basketball only. At first sight I found it. But now looking half of posts somehow have something in common with that guy. And I dont like it, well sometimes it was funny, but when it goes day after day talking about that crap it seems that erciyes is still participating here. It seems that hating that guy has moved to your everyday thoughts. I was angry sometimes, but when I closed the window, I forgot about it. You seems not. I hope we all will forget that guy or better if you want to have fun go there and write here only nice things.

Its just my opinion.

Take care


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zalgirinis</b>!
> Its maybe OT, but I have to say it.
> 
> I left another forum, because one freak pissed me off. I hoped to find here talks about basketball only. At first sight I found it. But now looking half of posts somehow have something in common with that guy. And I dont like it, well sometimes it was funny, but when it goes day after day talking about that crap it seems that erciyes is still participating here. It seems that hating that guy has moved to your everyday thoughts. I was angry sometimes, but when I closed the window, I forgot about it. You seems not. I hope we all will forget that guy or better if you want to have fun go there and write here only nice things.
> ...


Look Zalgirinis, you are right and wrong at the same time. 

Both me and WP were sceptical about creating this thread, just because we didn't know if it was appropriate. 

We don't hate erciyes, it is just that he is our favourite hobbie (only behind basketball). We thought that maybe we could share some of his quotes here so that the rest of the world could find what it misses!

OK. If you want you can just ignore our thread. Who knows maybe it will be deleted if it is not suitable for this Forum. But trust me we did not have bad intentions. We just wanted to create an atmosphaire. 

However if this has upset you, then I apologise. As I said I didn't have that intention.

Take care


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I kind of agree with Zalgirinis. We have to let the guy in the past. I won't delete the thread, we as an internet community can post some OT threads, but the main reason why we are here is to talk basketball.

I understand your reasons ZH and WP. But let's move on, we can build a good and knowladgeble board here. :yes:


----------



## WonderPelekanos (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: erciyes*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> I kind of agree with Zalgirinis. We have to let the guy in the past. I won't delete the thread, we as an internet community can post some OT threads, but the main reason why we are here is to talk basketball.
> 
> I understand your reasons ZH and WP. But let's move on, we can build a good and knowladgeble board here. :yes:


Ok, the main reason we are here is to talk about basketball. All of us want that, maybe ZH and I exagerated a little bit putting this "Erciyes" in some other discussions, always in a ludicrous way. And I won't that anymore. But we simply opened *one* thread that actually is "the best of Erciyes" but in the future it will be able to pick up other funny pearls, not only coming from Erciyes or Alper... what is wrong we that? 
Maybe a day we'll write here some ridicoulous things that *we* have written... 
I can't see the problem, basketball is not only a pick-and-roll or the top-16 of Euroleague. It's simply *one* thread... I don't think it's a tragedy if it remains there, *open*...

Ah, I forgot. If there's not something missing here, this "something" aren't discussions about basketball. And at the end I don't think that Zelena Hracka and I could be accused to get "poor" this board. Not at all.


----------



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

I agree with Zalgirinis. Let's put an end on the erciyes discussions and move on...


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

I agree with Zalgirinis. Some much Erciyes's stuff is absurd and boring. If you don't like him, ignore him


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

who is this erciyes dude anyway and why do you keep talking about him??!?

I don't like it either when you guys keep talking about something only the two of you know about.


----------

